# A sobering thought?



## coloneljessop (Nov 20, 2007)

Im planning to visit london for a few days of the BBC Proms this year and no doubt there will be wall to wall quality and plenty of choice.The programme details do not come out until april and i was thinking to myself what would i like to hear performed live if i had the choice.This got me thinking even more and it struck me how difficult it is to hear a live performance of music you have a preference for even over an average lifetime.
Most people live in close proximity to only one pro orchestra if they are lucky and they are at the mercy of a set programme year in year out.
For example i would dearly love to hear Mozart's symphony no.25 played by a full symphony orchestra live at a venue.What are my chances if i am not prepared to travel abroad? Depressingly, very slim me thinks!
What music would members love to see performed live and how far would they be prepared to travel to do so?


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Mahler's 1st and Mozart's Requiem for me, distance=anywhere in the USA east of the Mississippi.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

I would love to see Haydns symphonies No 50 in C major and No 87 in A major (really I would love to see any of his work performed live).
This weekend our local orchestra (Bangor Symphony) will present a program which includes Mozarts Clarinet Concerto in A, works by Elgar and Davorak (not sure of the specifics). 
If our finances allow we will travel the 100 mile (round trip). I think if $ and responsibilities were not an issue I would travel up to 300 miles to a concert. Luckily I am about 300 miles north of Boston where there is plenty of classical performance


----------

